# Nuclear jobs !



## nassou38 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello everybody !
I would like to know if somebody heard about nuclear jobs in UAE , especially about health physics or "radioprotection" and environment monitoring in nuclear ?

I work in nuclear " Health physics service" since 9 years in France , i worked much with " gamma spectrometry " ,"liquid scintillation"...

If somebody could answer me , i will be happy.

My dream is to work there !

Thank you !


----------

